# new raft, not an aire?



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

So in the next couple of years I am looking to get a new raft. I am Poor so looking tward rmr because they have served me right for 6+ years before they started making rafts. The aires I have been in I haven't liked, so throwing down real money what should I look at. Want a new boat to have for meny years with my son, 14 months! Thanks for your input.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Forgot to mention I am looking at a 13'/14' boat


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

everything is a trade off depending on how much $ you can spend.... nothing wrong with RMR if it is your price point. all other things aside. my 2 cents:

1) Sotar
2) Hyside
3) Aire
4) RMR or Tributary
5) Saturn 

Of course other great boats like Avon, or Van Guard. I just don't see too many of em. whats wong with your RMR why do u need a new one?


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Find a used maravia. I have had great luck with my two boats and they were less than 2k a piece. Look in the Idaho area. Toughest boats around in my opinion. They don't roll to well though. I guess I only have one now since I sold my 13' to a buddy on the middle fork.


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

Spend the money on a sotar or maravia, hyside if you want a rubber boat, there are so many used boats for sale out there as well, I can't remember ever seeing so many for sale at one time before, everyone must of got a new boat this year


----------



## taylorian64 (Mar 18, 2014)

grateful one is right there, I would put maravia a close second to sotar on that list though


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Maravia, Sotar, Hyside ......I've owned these and they are all top notch. Like others have said, keep your eye out for a decent used one of these. If you really want new, then watch for Hyside sales, and check the sales hot sheet for a Sotar. Maravia sometimes has end of season discounted boats, check the Cascade Outfitters website.

A friend owns a Vanguard and loves it. I have no first hand info on RMR, but if you've had one, liked it, and can afford it, then there you go.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I have an 02 Vanguard that is still going strong. I had an old Maravia that literally fell apart at the seams, in case your looking at used boats.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

don't know how I forgot maravia.... guess cuz ive never actually owned one... they are def at the top with sotar though!!! my bad. and of course this just my opinion!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

and back to everything being trade offs... you have to decide if weight or rollablity, is more important. or if material ( urethane vs hypalon) is more important, handling ( sotar I believe handle the best) .. etc... figure out what characteristics are most important to you... then matching the right boat is easy... they are all awesome and made to last 30+ years!..... chances are if you are poor like you say.... whatever the best deal you come across should be the winner....


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Though I do think hypalon is tough as hell it is very sticky on rocks or when loading/unloading.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I messed up in my original statement, I currently own a saturn that I got from rmr 6 years ago at fibark. Rmr has been there for me with any help I needed. My raft is starting to show its wear, but still in good shape, I can see where it is going to need help in the next 3-5 seasons. It was a great beginner boat and got me on the river to learn more as captain. So now I am looking at either a maravia, sotar, vanguard, or a highside, if I decide to go cheap I will get an rmr. I plan on saving up for a new good raft over the next few years. I have stated comparing them but more input would be great. Yes I am Poor but can get $5000-$6000 in the next couple of years.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

g.soutiere said:


> Thanks for the input. I messed up in my original statement, I currently own a saturn that I got from rmr 6 years ago at fibark. Rmr has been there for me with any help I needed. My raft is starting to show its wear, but still in good shape, I can see where it is going to need help in the next 3-5 seasons. It was a great beginner boat and got me on the river to learn more as captain. So now I am looking at either a maravia, sotar, vanguard, or a highside, if I decide to go cheap I will get an rmr. I plan on saving up for a new good raft over the next few years. I have stated comparing them but more input would be great. Yes I am Poor but can get $5000-$6000 in the next couple of years.


What's your main goal for the new boat? Paddle raft? Frame and oars for multi-day? Or both? That might guide us in our recommendations for a particular brand or model.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Mostly paddle raft, some multi day trips. Will set up an oar frame later. The main reason I don't like aire is they feel too slick as a paddle raft. Want something with an air floor self bailing that I could r1 also. Thanks


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots of good advice here, my 2cents - Think about size too...you have a kid it sounds like, you thinking about more? Are your trip styles going to expand? etc.... I upgraded this year and originally just planned on going from 13' t o14' but after some time chatting with folks and reading info here I decided that going bigger would better suite me. Got a 15'er and couldn't be happier, it's plenty nimble and hauls a ton of gear. When it's unloaded it draws nothing for water. It with all my gear for 4 nights is easier to move on the water than my 13' hyside with 2 fishermen, the rower and day gear. I'm soooo glad I went with a bigger boat. 

As far as brands/design/material don't get too into that now - you'll drive yourself nuts! Just get a good idea what you want/need then really shop when you've got the money. There may be used boats (depending on when you buy) and sales on last years boats, pre-orders etc.. I'd consider buying in the fall on a sale, pre order, used boat what ever you end up wanting they're definitely cheaper off season the peak season.

Edit, Just read you most recent reply, skip bigger and if you go Sotar get the textured top chaffe. I think you're reaching saying AIREs are slick; there are tons of AIRE paddle boats around. Given that I predict an internet thrashing from the hardcore paddle boat crowd


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

15' seems a little big for low water and r1/r2ing. I am planning on on buying off season. I have never had a problem with my 13' on a couple of 2 day trips 4 people and all the gear. Figure with expansion a 14' will be just big enough for our family. These questions are the reason I am starting to look now. Get more people's inputs. I am a solid class III boater, want to progress a little more to a solid class III+, IV- but don't need to do anything more, I have major respect for the river after my pine creek swim out of a stinger (shredder).


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I understand - you and I posted about the same time so I hadn't read the r1/r2 thing and was really just suggesting going bigger rather than smaller, not specifically 15'... That said I see your need will require more balancing than mine. As for low water that can have two implications, one: Things just get shallower in which case my experience shows a bigger boat will float higher with the same weight. 2: things get technical If it gets technical then I can see the argument for the smaller boat. Anyways good luck in your search.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Low water mostly meaning day trips roring fork, browns, shoshone, pump house, etc.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

You could even go with a 16' if you found a good deal, all those runs listed are fine for a 16' at low water. Then when you go on the longer trips you have the bigger boat. Some people think 16' is too small for Colorado but it is just fine for III+ runs. My neighbor got a good deal on a commercially used 2000 NRS and its still in great shape especially for being 14 years old and rode hard for 12 years good re sale value and I'm sure it'll last another 14 years.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

How easy is it to r1 a 16' raft. I can't always get my family or other people to go with me when I am going to go.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Didn't read that part of it, good point but I would guess its not much harder than a 15' I see want 13 or 14 just throwing out thought of bigger boat. I've been on some trips with a 15' RMR and its nice but rolling it after every day trip gets old, you could factor in a trailer cost too unless I missed you already have one reading this on old jank tablet.


----------



## riverinstigator (Jun 13, 2013)

I have really enjoyed my 14 ft RMR. I can put lots of gear in it, and my disabled sister rides in the bow. I had canyon inflatables build me a 4 bay frame. I'm a girl rower, I've had it down the MF Salmon, and lots of stuff in WA. It is very responsive. I do keep it inflated on a trailer.

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-F using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## M3mphis (Dec 30, 2013)

The only thing I don't like about my Sotar vs the Maravia's I run with - the DS floor in the Sotar is clearly inferior to the Maravia. JMO.

Edit to add: I should add that overall I'm thrilled with my Sotar SL. The thing is a joy to paddle. The floor is good, but it doesn't get as firm as the Maravia. It is interesting to me that the Sotar DS floor has a pressure relief bubbler but the DS from Maravia does not.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I like my Aire. It has been a great boat and has been with me for 10 years. It runs a huge variable of water in both volume and class. It stays inflated and is easy to repair. Tracks well and fast. PM me and maybe I'll let you try it out.


----------

